# how did u get ur first canada goose



## Nibs (Mar 13, 2006)

i got my first one last year, hunting with my dads old winchester 12 gauge pump. it was a 12 lb canada, biggest on of all day


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

11 years old (which was 21 years ago) I shot my first honker, maybe 10 lbs. with a single shot 20 gauge. Was all by myself as my Dad had gone after a wounded one he shot. Was on the west side of Lake Darling.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I was 12 yrs old at teh old duck slough: came outta nowhere and i hammered one. Bout a ten punder. I was teh proudest 12 yr old in the world that day


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I shot em in the face


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

proabably in 1982, my brother mark and i went up to swan lake and pulled the f-1 blind, we put out about 4 dozen decoys. the geese start flying and we start calling, all of a sudden, a group of about 15 come accross the field tree top high and glide right in, just as they were about to touch the ground, we jumped up, i remember i was so excited that my knees were shaking and i could barely hold the gun straight, i never felt such a rush, we knocked down 3 of them and im not really sure how we did that as excited as we both were.... :lol: i'll always remember that day


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I shot my first goose when I was 13 years old.. I was hunting in some harvested corn. We hadn't seen 1 goose all day. Finally we saw a group of 4 geese coming in from our right. It was an extremely foggy day. they looked like ghosts with wings  . I shot twice and dropped one goose, a 11 lb honker, I got it mounted and it sits on my wall right to this day. :beer:


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

got my first one last year, it was my first time on an official goose hunt. I was in Rochester, MN during a late season (December) hunt. Everyone was shooting towards the one side of our decoy spread, adn I was sick of that because you never knew if you got one or the next guy did. So The next time a floack came in I decided to turn around when we popped out of the pits and shot the opposite direction as everyone else, and I got one all on my own. WHAT A FEELING!!!
[siteimg]3754[/siteimg]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I unfortunately can't remember how old I was when I shot my first goose, but I remember it well. A pair of Canadas came into our snow goose spread along the ND/Canada border right on the deck. I shot the first and my old man shot the second.

Memories..... :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I shot my first one in some pits near rochester as well. That guy is no longer in business but it was a great day......1/2 hour and 24 honkers on the ground....it was great. I was 12 at the time.....about 16 years ago.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

It was about 4 blocks away from the big cow in Buchanan. Any Nodaker should know where that is. it was in a stubble field with my first 20 gauge


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

With a gun.

:lol:

:sniper:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Laquo Parli in Minnesota.(sorry for spelling) I was 7 got up at 3am and drove all the way down there with my dad. Spent a hour in a big room with a giant bingo barrel in it... Our number was picked first we were so lucky. Got the blind we wanted.. Drove to the blind, dad gave me the 6 shells, that were allowed by rules, for my 20 ga. And 15 minutes after shooting time 3 honkers came flying out over the big refuge over our blind, dad let me have the first shot and at 30 yards the 3 honkers came over I shot one shot and got two, dad got the other one and that was it...It was a good first morning out. 
Bandhunter


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't remember my first goose. The group of guys was too big and I was just the young kid so I ofcourse probably did not get anything (in their minds). I do remember my first triple since I was the only one shooting. It was a great feeling since it was my second year with a gun in my hand and I reloaded the shells myself. I also remember my first duck.

It is now a rule if you have never shot a goose and you hunt with me, no one shoots till you drop your first one.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

During a MN early season back in the 90's. We used some old decoy shells and some burlap to cover ourselves - it worked!

Feels like the first time each chance you get to go out and hunt...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The first goose I shot was by Rollag,MN in the early 80's.It came into a duck spread set in a small slough by itself.I was lucky that day,a limit of ducks the first canada I shot was banded.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

The first goose I shot was when I was 16 in 1966..I was in some willows pass shooting with an old hair trigger hammer single shot made by Iver Johnson Cycle Works.. with a low brass Canuck #4 load..anyways a bunch of Canadas came over the tree top pretty high directly above me and I followed thru and shot without aiming and got one bloody lip but had a ten pound goose dead in the bushes behind me..felt pretty good riding home on my three speed with the goose on the tail rack! one shot..one kill :sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

first goose i shot was one we jump shot a flock of canadians after being unlucky for 3 weeks in a row. We stood up and they all flew up I picked one out and dropped him plus another.
One i remember the most is we called in some and my dad said takem and I stood up wam and hit one and it kept going higher in the air but was dead at the time i didnt know so wam i shot him again.


----------



## canadaslayer (Mar 12, 2006)

i was 11 years old and on my first hunt. it was the MN youth hunting day. me my friend and my dad were hunting on a hill overlooking a swamp(we didnt have a boat). a pair of geese came in and i winged one on my last shot with my 870 youth model 20 gauge. my friend got his first duck that day. we both shot about 2 boxes and those were the only things we got, besides a bruised shoulder and ringing ears. 4 years and a TON of money later that still is the first thing that comes to my mind when i think about geese that i shot.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I got my first one at age 11 on our farm over decoys in oats stubble right where I still hunt to this day, it was an amazing day, we limited out in about 20 minutes.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Last year on the Mississippi river near St. Cloud. This was on the early goose opener, only one we got all weekend.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My first honker was so long ago that I honestly can't remember it specificallly...


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

The first honker I shot i snuck up on. I was 10 , me and my buddy spotted this group of about 30 geese feeding in a stubble field. we snuck up over the hill on them and we were within 10 YARDS of them (dont ask me how we got that close) and I emptied my gun dropping 1, but i noticed my buddy didnt shoot. when i asked him why he didnt shoot he just said.... "My gun........ It wasnt loaded. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Through a series of mishaps and general misfortune, it took me until December my first year to kill my very first goose. A flock of about 15 circled off the power plant, getting higher and higher to cross the firing line unharmed and headed to our spread After a few passes, they commited, feet down and all. Everybody killed their one goose out of the flock, but it took me three shots to sail the one I picked out. A half mile walk later, you couldn't have beat the smile off my face. The sad part is, I can't find the picture of us holding our one goose next to the banana (which is the yellow suburban we use to pile into back in the day). Good times, something I will never forget.


----------



## Nibs (Mar 13, 2006)

like kvernum3 friend i had a flock of 7 specks come into my spread my first morning and my buddys started shooting, but my gun jammed. they were so close i probably could have hit them with my barrel. i got my canada next flock.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Shot my first one when I was 10. Where I grew up there weren't a lot of geese but we managed a few jump shooting out on the lake while walleye fishing. I saw a wounded one in the very middle so we drove out there and waited for him to come back up from a dive. Unfortunatly for him he popped up in the wrong spot. A shot from my 20 ga. put him down, nice lesser.


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

[siteimg]3910[/siteimg]

Not only his first goose, but his first limit at 12 years old, with a 20 gauge, what a nice day this was!


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

MN Early season when I was 10yrs old, over-under 20 gauge shot twice and the goose fell, walked over and i shot a COLLAR of all things.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I shot my first canada with a savage 20gauge.It was one of my best memories of hunting. I was 12 and out with my grandpa telling stories and,waiting for mallards, when i heard a loud honking that sounded like a train was heading straight for my head.All i can remember was the look on my grandpa's face, when on the third shot i finaly droped the darn thing.That was a awesome thread thanks for posting it i can't wait to see the look on my son's face, when he get's his first goose!!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

The first goose that I shot that I know I was the only one shooting at was when I was 14. My dad, his friend and I were pass shooting near Willow Lake, SD. The geese were flying so low over the road i probably could have netted um'. After a few flocks flew down the road out of range I got my chance. A flock of about 8 came right over me, I shot 3 times and 2 geese fell. Needless to say I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 11, 2006)

I just started hunting geese this last season, I am 60 years old and got my first goose on the first hunt I went on with my son-in-law and grandson. I have hunted ducks for 30 years but never took up hunting geese until my grandson talked me into it. What and experience to do it with family and get a big 12.5lb goose.


----------

